# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Does anyone hear music during Sleep Paralysis

## NrElAx

So that last few times going into SP, I've heard full length songs. This morning I was in sp and I heard two different songs, and during the first one, if I started thinking to much, the music would start skipping. Haha its so weird, yet cool at the same time. I'm just laying in bed listening to music in my head lol. Happen to anyone else?

----------


## dtc119

yup. it happens to me the most often during the mixed False-Awakening/SP state. Actually it's the only time I've heard it. Not usually full-length songs, but definitely long potions of songs. 
Here's a fun one: When you lay down during that MILD/WBTB, pay close attention to the ringing in your ears. It becomes deafening over time, and some/most report a strong vibrating feeling. I've transitioned into the dream state fairly often with this one

----------


## J.D.

Aw that is brilliant.  I love listening to music in sleep paralysis.  The other day it was "I Love it Loud" by Kiss.  The song that forms up is usually something fresh in my mind, maybe something listened to earlier.  It's like having headphones in, the sound quality is that good.  What songs do you get?

----------


## NrElAx

I don't remember much, but I know the first one was metallica and if I heard the other one on the radio I would remember it. The music was so clear though. Like you said, its like there was headphones playing music in my ear, but there wasn't. And what happened to my other post on here and the other guy. I swear I had posted another response on here. And same thing happened on another thread. I think I'm going crazy haha. Never mind, I accidently made two of the same threads  :Sad:

----------


## Debbi

I have had sleep paralysis for over 30yrs, i hear music regulary and also talk shows, the songs i hear i would never know the words to , yet i hear every word in s/p.
Each time i have s/p is as terrifying as the 1st time when i was a small time, sometimes it is just lucid which i enjoy..but a full blown s/p attack is horrible for me involving terrifying things that happen im wide awake yet can only use my eyes.

----------


## royalty37

I know this thread is a bit outdated, but I'm just so exited I have to post my experience somewhere. So I was attempting to Lucid Dream using the renowned WILD Technique, I was lying in bed repeating in my head "I will have a Lucid Dream tonight". I'm not sure how much time passed but after a while I felt as if my body was no longer touching my bed, but I knew I wasn't asleep, so I opened my eyes and realised I was in Sleep Paralysis, I couldn't move and I couldn't speak. I started to look around the room and saw shadows running over the walls and begun to hear a song that I've been listening to a lot recently, the song went just as it goes in reality, with perfect quality. Not that any of you would like the song, but it was Megalodon & Antiserum - Platinum. Regardless, do you have any tips that could help me Lucid Dream?

----------


## gab

Please do not post in old threads, where participants are not active anymore. If you like you repost your question, feel free to do so in relevant section of the forum. Thread closed.

----------

